# My New Easton EC90 SL Carbon Clinchers w/ pic



## IAmSpecialized

Showed up today. Took them around the block just now. Will get a few hours on them tomorrow. I'll be very interested to see how they do. If my spin around the block is any indication, i expect to orgasm a few times on the ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## Borti

Outstanding. Your bike is truly gorgeous - and I am sure you got a lot of looks from others at your ride as well.

What wheels did you have on prior to these?

Thanks,


----------



## IAmSpecialized

Had Fulcrum 5s on prior to these, which I will continue to use as training wheels. The only bad thing I can think of is having to change out brake pads every time I switch wheels. Yeah, I got a lot of looks yesterday at the team ride. All the guys liked them. They really did ride well. I've got a post under the wheels/tires section if you're interested.


----------



## atown117

Nice I have some EC90 SL's as well, but there the tubular version since there a race day wheelset. Enjoy them I'm sure they're fantastic!


----------



## bioyuki

IAmSpecialized said:


> Had Fulcrum 5s on prior to these, which I will continue to use as training wheels. The only bad thing I can think of is having to change out brake pads every time I switch wheels. Yeah, I got a lot of looks yesterday at the team ride. All the guys liked them. They really did ride well. I've got a post under the wheels/tires section if you're interested.


I'm on a Tarmac with Fulcrum 5s now so your picture is making me want the EC90 SLs! Quick question, what do the Easton hubs sound like compared to the Fulcrum hubs?


----------



## jemsurvey

The Easton hubs are very quiet...


----------



## IAmSpecialized

bioyuki said:


> I'm on a Tarmac with Fulcrum 5s now so your picture is making me want the EC90 SLs! Quick question, what do the Easton hubs sound like compared to the Fulcrum hubs?


I actually really like the obnoxiously loud Fulcrum hubs. But I realize now I think I just got used to it b/c that's there was no other choice.

The Eason hubs are not obnoxiously loud metal clicking sound like the Fulcrums. The Eastons sound like bees buzzing. Matter of fact, they are about as loud as a bee buzzing by your ear. I've heard some people say the R4 hubs do get a little louder over the first thousand miles as the viscosity of the grease breaks down a little. But I have not heard from anyone with SL's which use an R4SL hub. I suspect these might get just a little louder. Right now when I'm riding, I can just barely hear the hubs, and that's only if I'm listening intently, otherwise you don't even hear them. The guys behind me say they can barely hear a faint bee buzzing if they listen intently. So basically, the road noise/sram drivetrain noice is louder than my hubs. I'll see if I can get a short video up for you so you can hear them.


----------



## IAmSpecialized

Ok, here is a short video I just got with my phone. Toward the end of the video I say I'm not sure if you can hear the Easton hubs. That's because I wasn't sure how well my phone was going to pick up the noise. It actually picked up the hub noise perfectly. As you will see, the hub noise is quite different. The Easton's feel/sound so much more refined when you ride them.

Hope this helps you get an idea of what the hubs sound like. They only have 65 miles on them, so who know whether they will get louder or not. I'll keep you guys updated though.


----------

